# Dating Arab Women



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Why am I being asked by ads, on this of all sites, if I want to date Arab women? Does PrepperForums have to accept these ads because of restraint of trade laws? WTF?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Evidently you were searching for single, burqa clad, suicide bombing Arabian dames. This one's on you. :smug:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was in high school I dated a Lebanese Christian girl from there, she had more hair on her legs than my dog!!!
Brillo pads in her arm pits.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Um, you want to pork them?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

:glee: Very funny, guys.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> When I was in high school I dated a Lebanese Christian girl from there, she had more hair on her legs than my dog!!!
> Brillo pads in her arm pits.


Went with a Greek girl way back. Anything not shaven could be best described as furry. But she was a good Christian.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon guys it's almost lunch time. But did she have more hair on her back then you??


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> C'mon guys it's almost lunch time. But did she have more hair on her back then you??


What about her (ample) chest?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If there are any Arab women on this forum looking at this thread. I want you to know that there is something better out there than a goat screwing Arab male and I am willing to take a lot of you in I will inseminate you with white working class males so that your children will grow up and be human beings they will likely have jobs they will likely be industrious they will likely bathe shave and believe in a Christian heritage you will not be expected to strap a bomb on your chest and blow yourself or your children up you will be well taken care of and well fed or you can continue to cavort with a bunch of animals PM me if you feel up to it


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Had to fingerprint a lady one time. Tall dark haired and brown eyes. One of the best looking ladies I ever met in my life. She came from Iraq. She smelled good too. She did not have a Burka but I could see why she might need one to keep the frisky young bucks from lusting after her too heavy.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have seen some beautiful Kuwaiti and Jordanian women in my travels.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> i have seen some beautiful kuwaiti and jordanian women in my travels.


if you saw them out on the street, they were goats! Lol!
You were there to long!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> if you saw them out on the street, they were goats! Lol!
> You were there to long!


Ehhh, The Jordanian Army had deployed Female Soldiers to BAF the last time I was there. Tall, thin, black haired, dark eyed, olive skinned beauties.

Kuwaiti women transform from ghosts into western women in European Airports.

I was TDY to FT Rucker, there were a couple of Female Afghan pilots going through our flight school they mainly kept to themselves but they walked to classes at the same time as I did.

I may have been deployed a long time but, I could tell the difference between goats, females and good looking women.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr, you must have missed my thread a couple weeks back..... I asked the same question....... seemed I was the only one getting hit up according to the responses....... I wasn't interested and needed an out...... sent in your contact info....... sorry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> ehhh, the jordanian army had deployed female soldiers to baf the last time i was there. Tall, thin, black haired, dark eyed, olive skinned beauties.
> 
> Kuwaiti women transform from ghosts into western women in european airports.
> 
> ...


ok, then you spend too much time on tfl or m14br.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Look at how hot these arab women are!









I mean it's gotta be hot wearing this things under the blistering Arabian sun right?

*sorry folks, I couldn't resist!*


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What ads are you people talking about!?!

I don't normally get adds and the ads do get have nothing to do with dating Arab women or dating period.

What I'm thinking is,there is a site that you and watchman have visited which tagged you both with a dating site cookie...

I am neutral on dating, so who am I to say whether or not dating an Arab woman is the right or wrong thing to do. 

I


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Further. You can get an education come and go as you wish name your child something other than Mohamed you do not have to wear a hijab. You won't have to be forced into marriage with some one you can't stand. Nor will your daughter be raped at the age of eleven by a thirty year old. 

Best of all you can eat bacon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seneca said:


> What ads are you people talking about!?!
> 
> I don't normally get adds and the ads do get have nothing to do with dating Arab women or dating period.
> 
> ...


On a laptop.....the advertising banner at the top of the page, that changes advertisers every time you click to a new page. I hardly ever pay it any attention, but do know it is usually ammo or other related advertisers. I have only noticed that Arab gal site twice, but looked up and now see bed bath and beyond.

I don't frequent either one or anything related. I have been married to this wife for 23 years, if I was looking for a new one (seriously again?) it wouldn't be an Arab all covered up in a head to toe sheet.

Only thing that makes sense could be that......... admin is selectively playing a sick joke on us?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Truth be told there is a lot of European blood among them. They enslaved millions in their attempts to conquest Europe


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

I dated a girl from Iran, classic beauty, straight, black hair, dark eyes, big headlights.......but SHE WAS CRAZY..........knife wielding, make her taste my food first when she cooked it, kind of crazy...... Stay away...... well, maybe for 20 minutes or so, then run like hell.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mad trapper said:


> truth be told there is a lot of european blood among them. They enslaved millions in their attempts to conquest europe


Not to be a problem with your statement, 
the moors invaded Spain and raped or otherwise got into the senoritas in a big way in following their koran.
Those genetic traits are still evident in todays present day Spaniards in the southern / Cordoba, Cadiz area of Spain.
I dated a girl from Toledo in the Castile region, the haunting moorish eyes were present, she was a standout, absoultly gorgeous girl.
She was a friends sister, understand those Spaniards are no where near like the Puerto Ricans or the Mexicans,
who are a tainted mix of Spanish with Inca or Aztec blood.
The true Spaniards consider them trash of the lowest order and are deeply insulted if likened to them.
They are, from my past observations, a totaly different people with a totally different culture, and for the better.

My friends family migrated to Cuba during the Spanish civil war, they could not get directly into the US at the time.
Shortly after arriving there, they went to Puerto Rico where my friend was born. 
They then moved to NY, shortly after arriving the attack on Pearl Harbor happened, the father enlisted in the US Army, was in signal intel, went with Patton
in North Africa being able to speak Classical Spanish and *******.
After the war, went back to NY became a US citizen, sent the family here in Mass.
Before his retirement the father was Executive president of New York Life.
His parents were the nicest, most polite, cordial, generous people I had ever met, they flowed with class.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Not to be a problem with your statement,
> the moors invaded Spain and raped or otherwise got into the senoritas in a big way in following their koran.
> Those genetic traits are still evident in todays present day Spaniards in the southern / Cordoba, Cadiz area of Spain.
> I dated a girl from Toledo in the Castile region, the haunting moorish eyes were present, she was a standout, absoultly gorgeous girl.
> ...


I was referring to the Turks and Tartars whom for centuries were repelled by the Poles from poland and the ukaraine ,and soundly trounced many times but only after the savages inflicted murder rape and enslavement. Jan Sobieski came to the rescue of Vienna in 1683. The devils horde was running so quick they left their tents with the coffee still hot.

You won't find those types immigrating to Poland.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Arab girls are the bomb....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I was referring to the Turks and Tartars whom for centuries were repelled by the Poles from poland and the ukaraine ,and soundly trounced many times but only after the savages inflicted murder rape and enslavement. Jan Sobieski came to the rescue of Vienna in 1683. The devils horde was running so quick they left their tents with the coffee still hot.
> 
> You won't find those types immigrating to Poland.


Your right, I was just thinking of the twin towers and those muzslime bastards trying to build a musk called Cordoba House after their 8th. century conquest in Spain.
The Pol's are sticking that victory in their faces today.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

It's not the race it's the religion. But we really need to tread a fine line. A babe is a babe I don't care what country she came from!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Adblock Plus


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> When I was in high school I dated a Lebanese Christian girl from there, she had more hair on her legs than my dog!!!
> Brillo pads in her arm pits.


:21:

I laughed so hard about ol' chia pet pits. You guys have me rolling over here. I am not even male and here I am--laughing at the misfortunes of fellow women.:icon_sad: Oh well. :smug:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Years ago I decided I would never date a gal who had or could grow a better cookie duster than me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stillacitizen2 said:


> Arab girls are the bomb....


You are right, "Arab girls are the bomb", with a detonator!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe its where else your going on the web. Maybe ISIS wants to recruit you.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are right, "Arab girls are the bomb", with a detonator!


That's what I was implying...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are right, "Arab girls are the bomb", with a detonator!


Does that mean they are like Redheads with their fiery tempers?


----------

